# Another reason you should clean up your work bench when done each day.



## OldNoob (Apr 24, 2013)

i found out another reason why one should always clean their work area after they are done for the day.
My cat, Inky, assumed that the nice pile of sawdust and shavings i had left on the workbench , was left specifically for her use.
I wont post pictures but,,,, you get the idea.
:laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Laughing!!!!! That's good, but I haven't even had time to make a mess to clean up.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's not good. So when is the "Cat Casket" build thread gonna start? :laughing:


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 24, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> That's not good. So when is the "Cat Casket" build thread gonna start? :laughing:


Hummm LOL


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Females! Guess you didn't clean up fast enough for her majesty.

Happy cat happy life!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> That's not good. So when is the "Cat Casket" build thread gonna start? :laughing:


Thats what I was thinking. The only good cat is a ....well, you get the idea...

Mark


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Burb said:


> Thats what I was thinking. The only good cat is a ....well, you get the idea...
> 
> Mark


You'll like this then Mark.

Enjoy!


----------



## Steven W. (Dec 27, 2012)

I also need to make sure my sawdust messes are cleaned up when I am done...our kitten does the same thing. I still love the little bugger, though.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Laughing!

When I was in my early twenties I was a dept manager at a hardware/home center in El Paso.

We had a large cutaway mockup display of a bathroom including a toilet and all the associated plumbing etc.

One day we caught wind of an unpleasant odor.

After looking at each other with suspicion most of the day we discovered a special little gift of the solid type in the toilet of the display.

Apparently someone wasn't watching their child closely and he/she had to go.

Kids, cats, kittens, puppies..., when presented with the urge and the means...



Would love to see a picture of your kitten Steve


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> You'll like this then Mark.
> 
> Enjoy!


As much as I'm not a cat person, I wouldn't intentionally harm one. I do feel bad for the cat in that picture. I think somebody should shoot an arrow at the head of the person who did that.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Burb said:


> As much as I'm not a cat person, I wouldn't intentionally harm one. I do feel bad for the cat in that picture. I think somebody should shoot an arrow at the head of the person who did that.


I'm with you on that one, if it was not an accident.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Chances are very slim that that was an accident.

If I ever caught some ass shooting at anyone's animal they'd be picking up their teeth with broken fingers.

Sick!!!!!


----------

